# Type of Parking Aid You Use?



## Maroney-Tyler (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

I wanted to jump on here to see what type of garage parking aid you all use to prevent yourselves from driving straight through the wall  ! I found this cool little comparison spec sheet that compares them all, but I was curious to hear what you all think?


----------



## Rusty (Sep 11, 2015)

My eyes............................


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2015)

Rusty, that is not fair! I use my eyes so you can't use your's too?


----------



## havasu (Sep 11, 2015)

I love the lasers, problem is finding a dual set up with ample cordage to make them work good. Currently, I'm using a concrete block as a tire stop. I use to have a tennis ball on a string but hit the darn thing every time I walked through the garage.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 12, 2015)

I used to put a cat in there and backed up until it screamed, but my neighbors  ran out of cats.


----------



## odorf (Sep 30, 2015)

At my Moms house,  I put a 2x4 on the floor where the tire goes

bolted it to the concrete. . when the tire touches the board STOP MOM!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2015)

My buddy has a laser system that gets activated when the door opens and hits a spot on his dash board.


----------



## Deckape (Jan 18, 2016)

I use an old outside rear view off a car door, mounted to the bottom of an overhead shelf. It's mounted far enough back, and pointed so that I can see the side mirror on my car door when I get to the right spot.
I've used the tennis ball, 2X4, old tires, and my Mother-in-Law, to no avail. The salvage yard mirror seems to be the best I've found.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 18, 2016)

DA, if you need another mother in law, let me know...


----------



## Deckape (Jan 23, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> DA, if you need another mother in law, let me know...


I've had 3, Thanks anyway


----------

